# medication refill



## alessandra (Jun 13, 2016)

Do I bill for a medication refill?


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 13, 2016)

Not unless there is a face to face E&M component documented. You don't get to bill for just the administrative expense of approving a refill.


----------



## alessandra (Jun 14, 2016)

Thank you


----------

